# Cross fit



## hoyle21 (Oct 29, 2015)

What the fucks the deal with cross fit assholes?   It looks pretty fucking stupid.    Is this just another lame ass fad for small people or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Oct 29, 2015)

In4 pics of hot cross fit chicks


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 29, 2015)

How about yeah!


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 30, 2015)

charley said:


>


Y do I all of a sudden want to start doing crossfit

babykong


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2015)

Bunch of cock knockers


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 30, 2015)

That was pretty damn funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Javy (Oct 31, 2015)

I have been doing it for 3.5 years. It has worked for me. As long as people are being active I am down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Nov 2, 2015)

I knew you would come through Charley I tried repping you but I must spread more rep around to the other 6 people who post I guess.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2015)

Strange enough it seems to be great for women... but for guys... injuries and tiny...idk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Strange enough it seems to be great for women... but for guys... injuries and tiny...idk



Guys ego lift. Chicks don't.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 9, 2015)

Very true


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 11, 2015)

So it looks like female crossfit could be a good spectator sport.....


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 11, 2015)

charley said:


>


suddenly I'm down to try crossfit


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 12, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> How about yeah!


WOW that is perfect form.....


----------

